

This is Your Brain on Vim - kilowatt
http://kevinw.github.com/2010/12/15/this-is-your-brain-on-vim/

======
agscala
In case you are planning on reading this and haven't done so yet, be warned
there is a lack of any form of meaningful information in this article

~~~
St-Clock
Sorry, i'm probably weird, but I could see my vim experience described quite
accurately in this post. It was funny and disturbing at the same time.

I particularly enjoyed:

"hjkl movement becomes natural. you mysteriously lose the ability to ice
skate"

"oh balls. my .vimrc isn’t on the mainframez so all my cool shit is gone when
I ssh to edit some configs."

"publishes obligatory blog post about how special and unique setup is"

------
cstross
Aaagh!

I finished reading that in Firefox, instinctively hit <esc>1w to go back to
the top, swore, and found myself typing :prev.

I'm clearly doomed.

~~~
jokermatt999
Get Pentadactyl! (a fork of Vimperator) It adds vim-like navigation to
Firefox. Granted, 1w won't work, but a good deal of other shortcuts do.
There's a handy shortcut to edit any textbox in Vim also, but I can't recall
what it is. I seriously cannot recommend this addon enough; it completely
changed my browsing experience.

<http://dactyl.sourceforge.net/pentadactyl/>

Edit: Fixed spelling, added link.

~~~
jodrellblank
I tried switching vimperator for pentadactyl today and found some unpleasant
buggy behaviour. Will try again when not so many tabs open and uninstalled it.

Turns out what I use most is 'd' to close tabs and 'u' to unclose them. Most
of the rest of vimperator passes me by except when I fight the
modal/passthrough/where the hell are my keypresses going moments.

------
silentbicycle
Wow, another article about _identifying with a text editor_. It's almost
completely devoid of useful information, at that.

Flagged.

I'd like to see an article on using vi's ex mode to its fullest potential -
there's a lot of power there, and many people seem completely unaware it
exists.

------
jtaby
If "the road to nowhere" was an article, it would be this article.

